# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 2]



## Krory (Jan 15, 2013)

Four in. One out. Choose.


*GRUNTILDA* - Banjo-Kazooie series


*RAVEL PUZZLEWELL* - Planescape: Torment


*SARAH KERRIGAN* - StarCraft series


*DAHLIA HAWTHORNE* - Phoenix Wright series


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2013)

Loved Kerrigan in Brood War so I'll be voting for her.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 15, 2013)

Kerrigan for me


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

I think everyone knows the answer going into this thread


still hate her.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, the first few of these are going to be no-brainers for the most part.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

Ravel is a more interesting character.

Kerrigan is a bitch I love to hate.

Kerrigan.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2013)

What can change the nature of a man?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> What can change the nature of a man?



THIS QUESTION HOUNDS YOU THE ENTIRE GAME


*Spoiler*: _You may want to play before clicking_ 



It is the prime reason the game is fucking fantastic. Throughout it all, multiple answers to this question are presented to you in extremely subtle ways. You go through all of them. Love, power, death, torment, god knows how many others.

And slowly but surely you begin to realize the answer.


*Spoiler*: _DON'T CLICK THIS GO PLAY THE FUCKING GAME INSTEAD_ 



Belief.

Whichever answer you believe to be correct, is. This trend is shown throughout the game, and I remember how hard I slapped my forehead for not seeing it. That's just how brilliant the game is.



			
				The Nameless One said:
			
		

> If there is anything I have learned in my travels across the Planes, it is that many things may change the nature of a man. Whether regret, or love, or revenge or fear - whatever you believe can change the nature of a man, can. I've seen belief move cities, make men stave off death, and turn an evil hag's heart half-circle. This entire Fortress has been constructed from belief. Belief damned a woman, whose heart clung to the hope that another loved her when he did not. Once, it made a man seek immortality and achieve it. And it has made a posturing spirit think it is something more than a part of me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

I absolutely loved Kerrigan in Starcraft 1 and even more so in Brood War but 2 was so shitty in terms of plot and so out of character, I'm gonna go with Dhalia Hawthorne.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I absolutely loved Kerrigan in Starcraft 1 and even more so in Brood War but 2 was so shitty in terms of plot and so out of character, I'm gonna go with Dhalia Hawthorne.



I didn't like Dhalia much. Godot carried that game as a pseudo-antagonist IMO.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I absolutely loved Kerrigan in Starcraft 1 and even more so in Brood War but 2 was so shitty in terms of plot and so out of character, I'm gonna go with Dhalia Hawthorne.



I've sorta brain bleached SC2 in regards to characterization. Ruined Tassadar and Zeratul. It was clearly written by a completely different set of people that wroe the originals and not in a good way. So in these types of things I've chosed to ignore it, so that they can still be awesome in my eyes.  Though tbf she probably got one of the better treatments, she didn't exactly contradict her personality and agenda in the previous games, though she was barely featured in the game anyway. Probably mess her up in heart of the swarm though.

So Kerrigan vote for Kerrigan. never have the words i'm pretty much the queen bitch of the universe been so apt. Fenix you will be missed.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh wow, I totally didn't think this would go that way!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

Queen bitch of the universe now huh?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2013)

Would have voted Kerrigan if the polls were still open.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2013)

But they're not, so your post is meaningless.


----------

